# Zeuterin?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, I have not read a tone about it, but what I saw today said that they have to be between 4-10months old!
Also nobody knows what the long term health risks are, and that it only reduces testosterone levels by 50%.
Also they don't have to be put under, but do need sedation, because it is a slow injection.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RufflySpeaking (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes, I know a lot about it. 

I would only do something if your vet feels that he should be neutered - and that's really the question here, whether he'd be just as healthy taking some meds for his prostate and staying intact. If he would, I'd leave him as is. There's no net health benefit to neutering.

If he should be neutered, then a zinc neuter would be a very appropriate choice for him. There have been many studies done on zinc neuters around the world, and it works well in dogs of all ages. I am not sure why the FDA kept it at a puppy approval - I'll have to ask my contact at Ark about it. I know Ark has as a goal approval for all ages. If I were a vet I would not hesitate to use it "off label" on an older dog. 

Zinc neutering has a relatively long history and lots of long-term followup. It seems to have very few if any long-term health issues. 

From my point of view, reducing the testosterone only moderately is a great thing. Testosterone is good for a dog and keeping it in the body while preventing breeding would be a real selling point for me. I am hoping to begin recommending it for puppy buyers soon; right now I don't want them neutering, period, before 18-24 months, so until wide approval moves to a bigger age range I can't enthusiastically recommend it. Hopefully that approval will be soon.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

RufflySpeaking said:


> Yes, I know a lot about it.
> 
> I would only do something if your vet feels that he should be neutered - and that's really the question here, whether he'd be just as healthy taking some meds for his prostate and staying intact. If he would, I'd leave him as is. There's no net health benefit to neutering.
> 
> ...


He is not on medication for his enlarged prostate, and medication has not been mentioned to me either at the vet that I went to last. I give him saw palmetto. But if there is a legitimate medication that he should be taking that will prevent prostate cancer and reduce the size I'll ask about it. He is due for a checkup soon and I want to find a new veterinarian. That would be great if you could ask your Ark contact more about the age thing  Thank you


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

So I called the vet closest to me that is offering zeuterin. They are charging $250 plus $40 exam fee!! The zeuterin website says on there that they are hoping it would be 1/5 the cost of standard neutering. We are talking no anesthesia, just light sedation, and two shots. In my area you can get a dog neutered for under $150- anesthesia, surgery, catheter ect.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sounds like that's a vet practicing only to make money and not in it for the animals. I would call around and see if there are any other vets that do it for a more reasonable price. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I believe the research indicates that neutering actually increases the risk of prostate cancer, although it reduces the risk of developing other prostate problems. I suspect there may not be data on the effect of age at neutering, though.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

That quote seems like they're doing a significant markup. I know that I've heard from people who work with shelters offering this service that the drug itself is quite reasonable. SOME markup is expected, but that seems much, much too high


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

grab said:


> That quote seems like they're doing a significant markup. I know that I've heard from people who work with shelters offering this service that the drug itself is quite reasonable. SOME markup is expected, but that seems much, much too high


I thought the same thing. I guess since neutering may increase the prostate cancer risk I might as well not do it. The enlarged prostate isn't actually causing him problems at the moment.


----------

